# Külot



## FlyingBird

What is difference between 'panties' and 'underwear'?

How do you say them in turkish?

İ heard word 'külot' but i am not sure what it mean excactly. Are they used for girls or for boys?

Bu çok önemli benim için, şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## lluvioso1

hi FlyingBird. 

As far as I know, in english, underwear comprehends a general meaning for both men and women. (so it can bu used for both gender) However, the word " panties" is only used for women. They mean same thing, but their use is as I mentioned above.

Well, in turkish the word "külot" meets both "panties" and "underwear". It doesn't matter for what gender you are using külot, also.

Hopefully it helps.


----------



## ancalimon

underwear :  iç çamaşırı (~ inner dressing). It's used both for men and women and both panties and bra and undervest. It's a general term.

külot : panties for both men and women.


----------



## FlyingBird

İkinize de çok teşekkür ediyorum.


----------



## tekgozlusoytari

Hello FlyyingBird.

Also you can use "içlik" for both. It's a little local word but everyone can understand.


----------



## Gemmenita

"Külot" is french word (culotte). It is only for women.


----------



## Black4blue

Chaton.marchande said:


> "Külot" is french word (culotte). It is only for women.



In French yes but in Turkish it's used for both genders. At least in colloquial speech.

_Külot_ (in Turkish culture) is usually a white underwear without any leg cover, only the private area. See here (men) and here (women).

_Boxer_ or _bokser_ (pronounced as _baksır,_ this word isn't really transferred into Turkish but used commonly) looks like shorts. See here.


When you say _iç çamaşırı_, it includes _undershirt_ and _bra._


----------



## Gemmenita

Black4blue said:


> In French yes but in Turkish it's used for both genders. At least in colloquial speech.
> 
> _Külot_ (in Turkish culture) is usually a



Belki de haklısın özellikle _colloquial speech_ dediğinde, ama neden ne zaman google'de "külot" yazsak (Türkçe), bütün sitelerda hep kadınlarla ilgili fotoğraf geliyor?


----------



## FlyingBird

Chaton.marchande said:


> Belki de haklısın özellikle _colloquial speech_ dediğinde, ama neden ne zaman google'de "külot" yazsak (Türkçe), bütün sitelerda hep kadınlarla ilgili fotoğraf geliyor?


Katılıyorum, bana da öyle


----------



## Black4blue

Chaton.marchande said:


> Belki de haklısın özellikle _colloquial speech_ dediğinde, ama neden ne zaman google'de "külot" yazsak (Türkçe), bütün sitelerda hep kadınlarla ilgili fotoğraf geliyor?



Bu insanların görmek istemelerinden kaynaklanıyor. 
İç çamaşırı ve hatta çorap yazınca da bütün sayfa kadın çamaşırlarıyla doldu.


----------



## Gemmenita

Black4blue said:


> Bu insanların görmek istemelerinden kaynaklanıyor.
> İç çamaşırı ve hatta çorap yazınca da bütün sayfa kadın çamaşırlarıyla doldu.



 O zaman, bence bu "Galatı meşhur" lardan biri.

_Galat-ı meşh​ur = kelime veya deyimlerin yaygın olarak yanlış bir biçimde kullanılması sonucu, doğrusunun yerini alması halidir. "Herkesin bildiği yanlış" denebilir._

Bu yüzden standard bir kelime (külot, iç çamaşırı,... gibi) tam kendine ait doğru anlamda kullanılmamış...


----------

